# Need Your Help



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

We thinking of brining in some Mech Mod clones. We feel that the market isnt big enough for original mech mods at this point.

Which of these mech mods which you guys be intrested.

Nzonic V3
Chi You
Bagua
Caravela
GGTS
EA


----------



## ET (10/12/13)

sadly i'm full up on vape gear at the moment but if i didn't get my little bagua i would have gone for the caravela. it's slightly shorter so even more awesome


----------



## Silver (10/12/13)

Really not sure Gizmo, since I havent got a mech mod yet. 
Isnt that where you are supposed to advise us 

Perhaps I should ask, which is the best one for "home" use?
And which is the best "portable" solution?


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

So far I have decided on these may be able to fit one more on budget permitting.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/mech-mods


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

Telescopic mageneto will be nice for portobality as its telescopic


----------



## TylerD (10/12/13)

The Magneto's do look awesome and also the Vanilla clones(Nzonic V3).


----------



## vaalboy (10/12/13)

Not to hijack the thread but can you explain the difference between a mech and "std" mod for me?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)

@vaalboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/13)

Like that Smoktech Magneto for the magnetic switch - could be very durable. And not too shabby in looks either.


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

http://www.vapesquad.com/review-ehpro-nzonic-v3-clone/

Reviews look good will add the nzonic v3 aswell.


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/13)

3 Mech mods chosen are set for incoming. Aswell as a excellent Kayfun Lite Clone coming in

Reviews of the clone: 

http://www.eciggity.com/kayfun-lite-plus-clone/#ProductReviews

Local pricing:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kayfun-lite-clone-rba.html

stock expected in 2 weeks. Get your pre-orders in to avoid disappointment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (10/12/13)

puhh....have overdone spending on vape gear already, that is still something to consider, the kayfun clone that is.
but i should not be in a hurry. only started 6 weeks ago...although the tech aspect in RBA's interests me


----------



## ET (11/12/13)

vaalboy said:


> Not to hijack the thread but can you explain the difference between a mech and "std" mod for me?


 
you can't get herpes from a mech mod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Derick (16/12/13)

vaalboy said:


> Not to hijack the thread but can you explain the difference between a mech and "std" mod for me?


Quick run down

Years ago people made their own 'mods' (modifications) Basically just things to hold batteries and a way to connect to an atomizer. Later they diverged into mechanical mods and electronic mods. Mechanical mod means no electronics, basically a tube of some sort to hold the battery and a connection to the atomizer. So no VV no VW, push button and it delivers the voltage the battery has to the coil. You control your vaping experience by the coil you build.

Electronic mods has (as the name implies) electronics to regulate voltage, wattage and various other functions - they often come with some sort of LCD display and they have added various functions over time (I'm sure an electronic mod with an MP3 player will make headlines soon)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (4/1/14)

nice explanation derick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (6/1/14)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff, when do you guys expect the mods to be here?


----------



## TylerD (7/1/14)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff, when do you guys expect the mods to be here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/1/14)

Before the end of the month bud..


----------

